# Google Probleme



## barbiturator (29. Dezember 2008)

Ich weiß nicht in welchen Forum ich mein Problem posten soll.

Ich habe einen Pagerank 4 Blog: http://latobi.de
Bin aber bei Google seit heute ins bodenlose gefallen, ohne das ich irgendwelche gravierenden Änderungen durchgeführt habe.

Gelistet bin ich noch...
Weiß jemand einen Grund hierfür?


----------



## RenderWilli (5. Januar 2009)

Google mistet aus... (ist aber nur eine Vermutung).
Sagt Webmaster-Tool etwas?
Ansonsten abwarten und Tee trinken...


----------



## kurtparis (30. Juli 2009)

Das Google-Ranking ist immer etwas undurchsichtig. Ist aber logischerweise Absicht sonst könnten professionelle Referenz-Firmen zu einfach eine Site pushen


----------

